# Looking for an Old Fashioned RP



## Deleted member 112695 (Oct 5, 2017)

Yep, the title says it. This isn’t one of your normal RPs, I am a Puritan Fox. Is anyone up for an interesting RP that takes place in the early 1600s?

Please discord me: Mathias#5384


----------



## Simo (Oct 8, 2017)

But what if I try to corrupt you with my evil wiles? : P


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 8, 2017)

Simo said:


> But what if I try to corrupt you with my evil wiles? : P


Then we burn the witch!


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Oct 8, 2017)

Simo said:


> But what if I try to corrupt you with my evil wiles? : P



Thou canst not corrupt me.


----------



## Simo (Oct 9, 2017)

Felix Bernard said:


> Thou canst not corrupt me.



We shall see!

What noise is that I hear now, but the dancing of my fellow skunks, frolicking in the untamed, pagan forest? What echoes of laughter? What sweet music of Pan do I hear that you can not but be lured deeper and deeper into our lair? Even your coloration is not unlike a skunk...


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Oct 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> We shall see!
> 
> What noise is that I hear now, but the dancing of my fellow skunks, frolicking in the untamed, pagan forest? What echoes of laughter? What sweet music of Pan do I hear that you can not but be lured deeper and deeper into our lair? Even your coloration is not unlike a skunk...



Closing my eyes and looking up to the sky,
I know temptation is temporary, by-and-by.
“Be it far from me, ye skunks o’ scurvy,
That my soul bequeatheth, either to ye, or to papal clergy!”

And thus rests my soul,
In the hands of Whom I adore,
My inheritance, my end goal,
Is life eternal, I ensure.


----------



## Simo (Oct 9, 2017)

Felix Bernard said:


> Closing my eyes and looking up to the sky,
> I know temptation is temporary, by-and-by.
> “Be it far from me, ye skunks o’ scurvy,
> That my soul bequeatheth, either to ye, or to papal clergy!”
> ...



Ah, your words, they sting me so
we are no skunks o' scurvy!
Drink our wine, dance 'round the fire
with vixen fair and curvy!

Take my tail, oh prudish fox,
enjoy the forest fair;
fluff up your tail, let down your hair
-worse 'could happen, a day spent in the stocks...

But from those depths you'll rise all the higher,
come, now fox, and join us 'round the fire.

(Also, ignore that slight whiff of sulfur)


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Oct 10, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, your words, they sting me so
> we are no skunks o' scurvy!
> Drink our wine, dance 'round the fire
> with vixen fair and curvy!
> ...



The hem of my cape sways to and fro by the wind,
My eyes under my hat solemnly peering around,
I see the world’s depravity, but know myself many times have sinned,
What else can I do, but put anything else but Christ to the ground?

“Is that the whiff of hell that comes my way?
The voice and laugh of devils to sway me astray?
Stocks do not damn souls, but the sins of devilry and fornication do!
Around the fire or in prison, the prison I go instead to!”

To that I twitch my whiskers and stand my ground,
My tail slowly moving around.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 11, 2017)

(me watching you two like...)


----------



## Simo (Oct 13, 2017)

Felix Bernard said:


> The hem of my cape sways to and fro by the wind,
> My eyes under my hat solemnly peering around,
> I see the world’s depravity, but know myself many times have sinned,
> What else can I do, but put anything else but Christ to the ground?
> ...



I see your whiskers twitch and stir,
And sense a ruffling of your fur-
Those clothes you wear look starched and tight,
Shed them and enjoy the night.

With a swish of my tail, clouds roll by
The moon is absent from the sky
Come now fox, how can it be,
you spurn such beauty and mystery?

Feel the breeze against your fur;
feel a lover as they purr!
No one shall know you were ever here,
Come now fox, and show some cheer.


----------

